# Better pics with the new wheels...



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I took these a a Home Depot parking lot...:lol: Hey, it was empty...




































let me know what you think...:seeya:


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

Looks good to me. I bet they look even better in person.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

something about pbm gto's. they look sorta pissed off or something. nice and shiny though


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks good. Seriously? I think the black rims look better than the polished ones. Did the retailer ever do anything for you about that?


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Looks good. Seriously? I think the black rims look better than the polished ones. Did the retailer ever do anything for you about that?


Well... He gave me a hard time... He accused me of lying... He pissed me off... and he signed for a certified letter from my Lawyer... So, yeah... He did alot for the issues he caused...:lol:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Joey R said:


> Well... He gave me a hard time... He accused me of lying... He pissed me off... and he signed for a certified letter from my Lawyer... So, yeah... He did alot for the issues he caused...:lol:


Wow, what a moron. Glad you wound up with a great looking set a wheels. BTW, if you want to add a little something where the black rim is, you could always add a red or silver pinstripe. 

Looks like General Exclaim UHP rubber on there -- if so, how do you like so far?


----------



## IR GTO (Jan 5, 2007)

love the wheels, really makes the car!!!


----------



## fast eddie (Sep 7, 2006)

I was going to go with some chrome, but after seeing this I think I'm gonna black mine out...with red pin stripes on the rims


----------



## Ls1goat04 (Nov 9, 2007)

Looking good i like


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks good with the chrome grill and lower valance inserts.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Very sharp. Good choice. You should nickname it "Darth Vader"!


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

looks good


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice... I like the view from the rear quarter.......sharp!


----------



## 1563 gto (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry, it is not doing it for me.


----------



## red5.7gto (Apr 19, 2008)

looks good.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GTOsarge said:


> Very sharp. Good choice. You should nickname it "Darth Vader"!


That is a great idea, or how about Darth Maul. That is what people are in for if they tangle with this 6.0 beast.


----------

